# Welche Software für Architektur?



## sconey (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
Ich muss von einem Gebäude einen Grundriss und eine Schrägsicht entwerfen.
Die Maße des Gebäudes habe ich schon, müsste sie somit nur noch visualisieren!
Ich habe nur Photoshop Erfahrungen, welche mir warscheinlich nicht sehr viel helfen werden, desshalb suche ich eine Software, welche leicht zu bedienen ist!
was könnt ihr mir da raten?!
da ich sowas nun öfters machen muss, macht euch keine Gedanken wegen der Anschaffung  (werde mir vieleicht auch nur so ne Demo runterladen die wird momentan noch reichen)

vielen Dank


----------



## flip (6. Januar 2005)

AutoCAD
ArchiCAD
Das sind die CAD Programme mit denen du "leicht" zu einem Ergebnis kommst.
Es gibt noch diverse ( viele ) CAD Programme, die aber noch wesentlich komplexer als diese beiden sind. Für Anfänger aber ausreichend. 
Nur:
- Wer zur Hölle lässt dich sowas "entwerfen" und gibt dir nicht die Programme...
- Und was soll eine Schrägansicht sein ?
flip


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Januar 2005)

Als kleineres pandon zu Autocad gibt es noch Autosketch. Kostet bei Autodesk ca 250 Euro im Onlineshop, bekommt man aber auch noch billiger.
Schaus dir einfach mal suf http://www.autodesk.de an, die haben einbe ganze Palette an CAD-Anwendungen im Programm, vielleicht gibts da nochwas was für dich besser geeignet ist.

MFG


----------



## fluessig (7. Januar 2005)

Ebenfalls bei Autodesk findest du den Architectural Desktop 2005, der dich in der Studentenversion nur 108 Euro kostet. 

Ich hab das Tool nur mal bei einer Studentin gesehen und es sieht sehr überzeugend aus. Und die Schrägansicht ist auch dabei


----------



## sconey (8. Januar 2005)

vielen Dank für die Antworten!
ich habe das Gebäude im .3dfm Format bekommen.
Ist das ein Allgemeines Format oder kann ich es nur mit manchen von euch genannten Programmen öffnen und bearbeiten?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich bezweifle, dass die gängigen CAD-Programme dieses Format unterstützen,
aber schau mal hier - da gibts eine Demo, wo man eventuell die Datei in *.dxf o.ä. exportieren kann
http://www.3dfmmediamagic.com/

Ansonsten schau mal bei Google vorbei, was die Dir zum Thema *.3dfm feilbieten.

Gruss


----------



## Hil (9. Januar 2005)

hallo,
gute Erfahrungen in Bezug auf die Bedienbarkeit habe ich mit Vector Works (hier gehts zu website  gemacht. Das ist zwar ein sehr umfangreiches Programm bietet aber einen relativ logischen und leichten Einstieg.

mfg, Hil


----------



## sconey (12. Januar 2005)

da ich den Grundriss schon habe wollte ich fragen ob eines der programme auch eine art Schablon funktion hat, mit der ich den Grundriss den ich als jpeg habe als hintergrund benutzen kann und dann, das was ich verändern will auf einer neuen ebene mache.

danke


----------



## Woogy (29. Januar 2005)

Hi sconey,

 habe Deine Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen, ich denke das Du für den Anfang mit ArCon sehr gut bedient bist. In ArCon hast Du die Möglichkeit ein Bild ( in Deinem Fall der Grundriss ) als Hintergrundbild zu laden und zwei Rerferenzpunkte anzugeben, damit das Prorgamm weiß, wie der Maßstab ist. Danach kannst Du einfach den Grundriss nachzeichnen. Der Aufwand hierfür ist ca. 15 Minuten. Danach hast Du auf Knopfdruck eine 3D Viusalisierung des erstellten Grundrisses. Sollte es sehr Real bzw. Fotorealistisch sein, so exportiere die ArCondatei als VRML und lade es in Dein Cinema ( hmm hast Du Cinema ? ) wenn ja kannst Du das Projekt dann optimal bearbeiten und visualisieren. 
 Für Fragen diesbezüglich kannst Du mir auch gerne eine Mail schreiben, werde Dir auch sicher Antworten. Auch übrigens ein paar Referenzen kannst auch auf meiner Seite sehen, wurden mit ArCon erstellt und mit Cinema gerendert. 

 Bis dann

 LG 
 Woogy


----------

